#  > Telecomunicações >  > Ubiquiti >  >  Ubiquiti ou ePMP 1000?? Qual usar?

## fhilippe

Olá pessoal, 

qual equipamento é mais estável?

Vejo equipamentos da ubiquiti queimar com muita facilidade.

Já os rádios da Cambium Networks perecem ser mais estáveis, existe um provedor aqui na minha cidade que só usam estes equipamentos, eles dizem não saber o que é incomodação.

----------


## fhilippe

> Com certeza a da Cambium. Pelo menos o doplo de de qualidade. Se poder usar eles esquece Ubiquiti


você sabe se eles queimam tão fácil quanto ubiquiti?

----------


## fhilippe

> Existe um protetor de surto para o produto que é desenvolvido pela propria Cambium para proteger o equipamento. Mas nunca ouvi relatos em casos normais de terem queimado a toa. Só em casos extremos de raios proximos ou inducoes eletromagneticas muito fortes.
> 
> Voce tem o fornecedor para estes produtos?


Não, estou a procura, quero realizar uns PTP para testes.

Mas eles queimam como os da ubiquiti?

----------


## fhilippe

> Vou dar uma estatistica de cada 1000 epmp 1 queima por causas nao naturais e geralmente por mais uso. Sao produtos muito confiaveis, aqui no brasil tem a agora telecom. Entao de duas uma: ou compra no ebay ou paga o preço no Brasil. Se voce for comprar me avisa que eu queria comprar um para para ponto a ponto tambem


Sim, pode deixar, acho que vou comprar sim, tava vendo com a ceu telecom. Pedi um orçamento com eles agora mesmo.

To vendo pra comprar final desse mês ou m fevereiro no máximo.

----------


## 1929

> Olá pessoal, 
> 
> qual equipamento é mais estável?
> 
> Vejo equipamentos da ubiquiti queimar com muita facilidade.
> 
> Já os rádios da Cambium Networks perecem ser mais estáveis, existe um provedor aqui na minha cidade que só usam estes equipamentos, eles dizem não saber o que é incomodação.



Felizmente ouço minha voz ecoar. Faz tempo que não perco a oportunidade para reclamar de Mikrotik e Ubiquiti. 
Mikrotik até vai muito bem para ter os recursos do RouterOs. Mas na questão de radiofrequencia, está deixando a desejar.
Trava muito seguido. Antigamente as RBs com cartão aguentavam mais. Hoje com as integradas a coisa não é o mesmo, o que me leva a crer que o problema está realmente na etapa de RF. 
Sinceramente, ficar monitorando para apagar incendio não deve fazer parte de uma empresa que quer atuar no ramo de telecom.

Ubiquiti até que se sai melhor nesta questão pois quase não trava. Quando para é prá valer, pifa lan, pifa RF, mas não fica neste negócio de travar e reiniciar. 

Estes dois até que ajudam no início, mas depois de um tiempo precisamos ver meios de estabilizar mais a rede.

Os relatos que tenho lido sobre estes Cambium ePMP 1000 são encorajadores.
https://under-linux.org/showthread.php?t=177397

----------


## fhilippe

> Felizmente ouço minha voz ecoar. Faz tempo que não perco a oportunidade para reclamar de Mikrotik e Ubiquiti. 
> Mikrotik até vai muito bem para ter os recursos do RouterOs. Mas na questão de radiofrequencia, está deixando a desejar.
> Trava muito seguido. Antigamente as RBs com cartão aguentavam mais. Hoje com as integradas a coisa não é o mesmo, o que me leva a crer que o problema está realmente na etapa de RF. 
> Sinceramente, ficar monitorando para apagar incendio não deve fazer parte de uma empresa que quer atuar no ramo de telecom.
> 
> Ubiquiti até que se sai melhor nesta questão pois quase não trava. Quando para é prá valer, pifa lan, pifa RF, mas não fica neste negócio de travar e reiniciar. 
> 
> Estes dois até que ajudam no início, mas depois de um tiempo precisamos ver meios de estabilizar mais a rede.
> 
> ...



Perfeito, desse jeito vamos competir com as grandes, como é o caso do provedor da minha cidade, que não tem concorrentes, nem a Oi Telecom são melhores do que eles.

Você teria algum contato da cambium, para compra dos rádios?

----------


## JonasMT

Pedi para um amigo tentar achar no paraguas, amanha ja tenho novidades.

----------


## 1929

http://www.ceutelecom.com.br/

http://www.zimitti.com.br/

http://www.agoratelecom.com.br/

----------


## JonasMT

@*1929* oque mata nessas lojas é nao ter o valor, que como ja foi postado no outro topico estao bem salgados se comparado ao patricado fora do br.

----------


## rubem

Mas mesmo importado sem carga tributária mata, ePMP1000 a US$ 99 é mais caro que Rocket M5 (US$ 89) e que MK BaseBox5 (US$ 89 também).
Pra PTP até que vai, mas colocar nos clientes CPE de US$ 99 não dá.

----------


## marcioelias

Temos radios da Cambium e da Ubiquiti na rede, ambos queimam. Ubiquiti apresenta mais problema por ser 80% da rede instalada. Problema da solução da Cambium é: 

- Preço muito alto
- Solução completamente fechada
- Uso de licenças para liberação de banda

Uma vez funcionando é muito bom o equipamento, mais pela praticidade de operação, facilidade de aquisição, e menor preço. Ubiquiti.

Afinal de contas, radio é rádio. Mudar para melhor mesmo é investir em FTTH!

----------


## 1929

> Temos radios da Cambium e da Ubiquiti na rede, ambos queimam. Ubiquiti apresenta mais problema por ser 80% da rede instalada. Problema da solução da Cambium é: 
> 
> - Preço muito alto
> - Solução completamente fechada
> - Uso de licenças para liberação de banda
> 
> Uma vez funcionando é muito bom o equipamento, mais pela praticidade de operação, facilidade de aquisição, e menor preço. Ubiquiti.
> 
> Afinal de contas, radio é rádio. Mudar para melhor mesmo é investir em FTTH!



E como fica a questão da compatibilidade, pois eu sempre li que era proprietário, mas os novos ePMP1000 parece que estão suportando o protocolo 802.11 para uma transição suave.
Pode ser que com a ativação desta compatibilidade venha a perder eficiencia?

Olha pessoal, queimar deve ser algo a considerar. Qualquer equipamento eletronico está sujeito. Uns mais outros menos.
O que não dá para continuar segurando é esta questão dos travamentos que ocorrem nos MK. Ubnt até que não trava, queima direto.

----------


## jmariotelecom

Amigos, o ePMP1000 vai abrir para conversar com outros equip. 802.11 um dia e vai continuar tão bom quanto é hoje. O preço tbem não é salgado aqui no Brasil se vc pensar na garantia. Cuidado com Paraguay pq tem mta falsificação de tdo e da Cambium tbem....depois não adianta colocar a culpa no fabricante

----------


## marcioelias

> E como fica a questão da compatibilidade, pois eu sempre li que era proprietário, mas os novos ePMP1000 parece que estão suportando o protocolo 802.11 para uma transição suave.
> Pode ser que com a ativação desta compatibilidade venha a perder eficiencia?
> 
> Olha pessoal, queimar deve ser algo a considerar. Qualquer equipamento eletronico está sujeito. Uns mais outros menos.
> O que não dá para continuar segurando é esta questão dos travamentos que ocorrem nos MK. Ubnt até que não trava, queima direto.


Pra ser sincero, não compramos equipamentos da Cambium a quase 1 ano, estamos somente usando os que já temos, não sei como está essa questão de compatibilidade dos novos equipamentos.

Sobre queima, é muito relativo. No cliente não tem muito que possa se fazer, principalmente se o mesmo não tem uma instalação elétrica adequada, com aterramento e pelo menos um estabilizador para filtrar as oscilações da rede da concessionária (muitas das instalações que fazemos hoje os clientes não tem sequer computador, apenas Smartphones, nestes casos é direto na tomada).

Em pop's, resolvemos nossos problemas (mais de 2 anos sem nenhuma queima significativa de equipamentos). A receita para isso:

- Aterramento corretamente dimensionado
- Para-raios
- DPS
- DR
- Rede estabilizada com Nobreaks de boa qualidade

Isso realmente faz a diferença.

----------


## Zucchi

Eu vou de Cambium de olhos fechados pela confiabilidade do equipamento. É instalar e esquecer que ele existe. O ePMP não tem nada de upgrades de licenças como dito acima, apenas a linha PTP tem. Toda a série ePMP não. Isso era uma característica da linha Canopy da Motorola.

Eu uso na minha rede e não me arrependo nem um pouquinho. Já os UBNT e MK da vida quando o cliente me liga eu já sei o que é. O cliente com Cambium eu só lembro dele quando vejo que o boleto de pagamento caiu corretamente rs!

Compro os meus aqui:

http://www.connectivitatelecom.com.br/epmp

----------


## fhilippe

E para o gerenciamento da rede, o que você usa? Estou usando mikrotik e parece ser bom, até hj não me estressei com, tirando alguns raios que o queimaram.

----------


## Zucchi

> E para o gerenciamento da rede, o que você usa? Estou usando mikrotik e parece ser bom, até hj não me estressei com, tirando alguns raios que o queimaram.


Por enquanto estou usando Mikrotik tbem. Para o Core utilizo uma CCR 1009 e para os "pops" utilizo RB450G (são 4 pops)

Com eles não estou tendo problemas mas gradualmente venho substituindo as SXT por ePMP. Falta só mais alguns.

Como que você monta seu POP? Vem queimando muito? Não alimenta elas com patch pannel ou no-break?

----------


## fhilippe

Só coloque fio terra e cabos blindados, deu uma amenizada nas queimas de aparelhos, mas semana passada mesmo queimou duas fontes. Acredito que o surto se deu na energia, estou com o orçamento no vermelho, e espero que mês que vem eu possa estar colocando as devidas estruturas nos pops.

Atendo o interior de uma pequena cidade, qual coloquei 6 torres chegando as determinadas comunidades. Cada pop atende no máximo 15 clientes.

Mas como mencionei, o orçamento está curto, estou tirando licença scm e pretendo expandir minha rede.

Estou trabalhando em outro serviço, no momento não tenho tempo para cuidar da rede, mas pretendo sair do meu serviço ficar somente com o provedor. Quero começar certo, para não ter problemas futuros. 

Tenho em mente de prover o melhor serviço de internet para o cliente. Tenho tb projetos de rede de fibra óptica, qual pretendo colocar futuramente.

----------


## Zucchi

> Só coloque fio terra e cabos blindados, deu uma amenizada nas queimas de aparelhos, mas semana passada mesmo queimou duas fontes. Acredito que o surto se deu na energia, estou com o orçamento no vermelho, e espero que mês que vem eu possa estar colocando as devidas estruturas nos pops.
> 
> Atendo o interior de uma pequena cidade, qual coloquei 6 torres chegando as determinadas comunidades. Cada pop atende no máximo 15 clientes.
> 
> Mas como mencionei, o orçamento está curto, estou tirando licença scm e pretendo expandir minha rede.
> 
> Estou trabalhando em outro serviço, no momento não tenho tempo para cuidar da rede, mas pretendo sair do meu serviço ficar somente com o provedor. Quero começar certo, para não ter problemas futuros. 
> 
> Tenho em mente de prover o melhor serviço de internet para o cliente. Tenho tb projetos de rede de fibra óptica, qual pretendo colocar futuramente.


Vai na calma e um passo de cada vez que dá tudo certo. Também comecei da mesma forma que você. O trampo que eu era registrado e o provedor. No decorrer do tempo passei a ficar só com o provedor e o bichinho foi crescendo  :Wink: .

Está certo em usar aterramento e cabo blindado. Vc usa fonte e patch panel energizado nos armários?

----------


## JonasMT

Vai dormi zuchhi missera kkkkkk

Sobre os cabo tbm só uso blindado e aterrado, mas nao adianta nada quando o raio é direto na torre queima mesmo sem dó nem piedade

----------


## Zucchi

> Vai dormi zuchhi missera kkkkkk
> 
> Sobre os cabo tbm só uso blindado e aterrado, mas nao adianta nada quando o raio é direto na torre queima mesmo sem dó nem piedade


Huehauueahueuhaea meu lado Vampiro  :Frown:

----------


## fhilippe

Não uso nada, tudo direto na energia. Oque vou colocar é o que o amigo disse acima:

Aterramento corretamente dimensionado
- Para-raios
- DPS
- DR
- Rede estabilizada com Nobreaks de boa qualidade

Não pretendo colocar para-raios nem patch panel e nem fonte, tem torre que só tem 2 antenas, funciona somente como repetidora.

Oque vou colocar futuramente são baterias pra não ficar caindo direto com a falta de energia.

----------


## Zucchi

> Não uso nada, tudo direto na energia. Oque vou colocar é o que o amigo disse acima:
> 
> Aterramento corretamente dimensionado
> - Para-raios
> - DPS
> - DR
> - Rede estabilizada com Nobreaks de boa qualidade
> 
> Não pretendo colocar para-raios nem patch panel e nem fonte, tem torre que só tem 2 antenas, funciona somente como repetidora.
> ...


O Nobreak funciona mas você acaba criando dois problemas: O primeiro é "espaço" para colocar ele e o segundo é a questão do aquecimento/temperatura.

----------


## 1929

o que uso aqui com sucesso em uma das torres é uma bateria de 7A e um carregador de 5A de carga flutuante. Dizem que não é o ideal, mas esta torre não incomoda. Tem pararraios. Mas o que eu notava era problema de queima de fonte com oscilação da energia da concessionária. Depois que ficou nesta bateria de 7A, coisa bem pequena, só para evitar surtos, nunca mais tivemos problemas. Realmente não aguenta muitas horas, mas já ficou até 10hs sem energia. Custox benefício excelente.

----------


## JonasMT

Aqui uso controlador solar+fonte chaveada+ 2x bateria 7a + patch panel. 

Zero dor de cabeça, e nao queima tao facilmente como as fonte nobreak

----------


## fhilippe

Qual o custo pra fazer isso? Cotei em média de R$100,00.

A fontes das antenas são 24v, seria necessário colocar 2 baterias de 7a ou colocar uma fonte 24v?

----------


## JonasMT

Pessoal boa noite chego os meus ePMP 1000 estou testando em bancada com 2x algcom 22dbi + 1 rb 1100x2 e 1200 na outra ponta

Teste de radio/radio modo ptp 50/50
186down
146up
ping 12 a 20ms
ping 6 a 10 sem trafego


Teste radio/radio novo modo ePTP
136don
116up
ping 3 a 6ms
ping sem trafego 1ms

Agora fique chateado porta apenas /100 no radio é sacanagem

Teste rb pra rb limitado em 20up e 90don
ptp 50/50
ping 22 a 30
ping sem trafego 12 a 18ms

ePTP
ping de 9 a 12ms
ping sem trafego 1ms

 

Cheguei a conclusao que se quiser um link FULL acima de 40mb é radio licenciado e nao tem boca, para sorte de todo provedor upload quase nao se usa entao creio que até uns 70mb da pra levar com esses radios ou rb912 acima disso nao tem pra aonde correr nao.

Pode até passar a banda, mas a lactencia vai pra casa do chapeu

----------


## wala

> Pessoal boa noite chego os meus ePMP 1000 estou testando em bancada com 2x algcom 22dbi + 1 rb 1100x2 e 1200 na outra ponta
> 
> Teste de radio/radio modo ptp 50/50
> 186down
> 146up
> ping 12 a 20ms
> ping 6 a 10 sem trafego
> 
> 
> ...


Tenho 2 aqui e nem testei, realmente e sacanagem porta 100. Somente o com gps que e porta 1000 mais ai o preço triplica.

----------


## JonasMT

@*wala*, nosso amigo zucchi encaminho o case para cambium, pois segundo ele essa lactencia alta nao é normal. Bom espero que nao seja, pq do contrario nao vi nada muito acima da rb912 pelos testes feito bancada.

----------


## wala

eu acho que ela e melhor em cenario que a rb 912 pelo fato dela usar reuso de frequencia, vc atualizou o firmware? pois o que veio na que eu comprei era antigo era uma tela com icones com graficos exagerados e confusos depois que eu atualizei pro ultimo firmware mudou totalmente o visual ficou muito mais limpo e facil de comfigurar

----------


## JonasMT

Sim atualizei para o 2.4, a que vem nela é 1.2.3. Pois é estou aguardando uma resposta da cambium pois pretendo usar ela um enlace de 38km com interferencia media pra alta

----------


## lioneinformatica

marcioelias, poderia colocar para nós qual marca de nobreak que vc esta usando nos POP, pois ja testei varios modelos, mas nenhum foi satisfatorio.

----------

